# MUST SEE STEELHEAD VIDEO !!!!



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I filmed this Saturday with my inline underwater Waterwolf camera at Conneaut while trolling the River for Steelhead went 24 on 14 in with biggest being around 8lbs (I also got a 8 pound walleye when I made 1 pass in the morning just inside east wall on the very end of the wall )did not get to see video till I got home . If you look closely you`ll see him in the fish in the background ,the shocker is how fast they are and how many times he attacks spoon till he gets it !!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is cool


----------



## bucketeer (Sep 9, 2009)

What time on the video can you see fish in the background? Thanks for posting!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Awesome video. I can attest to them hitting up to 5 times before getting hooked.


----------



## steel'n eyez (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice video


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice video, the buzzing sound must be the drag going out ?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Original video was 38 mins long 13 mins of it had a leaf stuck too it for like 13 mins (one steelhead actually came up and checked it out but never struck) 7 mins bringing in the fish that I caught. 2 mins of brining in and letting it out which leaves 26 mins and in that 26 mins at least 10 fish had either came up and checked it out or hit it and didn't get it. At one point there was actually 2 fish following it and only one hit and missed. Finally when watching the whole video I noticed what boat speed does to the action of the lure and what action draws in the most fish !!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Was that some type of "glow" spoon? Nice video!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

No, Its just a little Cleo Orange/Hammered Gold 2/5 ounce spoon. When I`m in the river I'm only running back 65 on the line counter so at the most its only running 4 to 5 feet deep


----------



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

That's pretty cool! I'd be interested in seeing and underwater camera view of one hitting an egg sacs in the river. I think it would be cool to use a camera and see where they like to really hold and what really is going on down there.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Now I have a better understanding of what people see when tripping on acid.... 
LOL.... Cool video


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

WE WANT MOAR!!!!!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

We have Phil Hillman on this Saturday morning, I will share with him. Awesome video


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> We have Phil Hillman on this Saturday morning, I will share with him. Awesome video


I do Have another video if you go to youtube it is called Steelhead attacks spoon but in that video the fish gets off.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lil fresh water mako sharks ............ Great video


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That video made me nauseous


----------

